# Things you find.



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I know what it is used for, do you?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

yep its a "case span bracket" 

No idea what it does but its made in Canada.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

It's to roll up extension cords. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

fer when yer wires need a zig. Or a zag. Crossover really.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This one’s for mac.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

stuiec said:


> fer when yer wires need a zig. Or a zag. Crossover really.


Yep. From the days of open wire telephone. Allowed for a mid-span transition.

Found it laying in the bush about 12 years ago, been hanging on the wall in the shop since.

What interesting item have others here found?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I probably should have put this in the food thread. Its a food prep tool and no one seems to know what it is. I don't either!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I probably should have put this in the food thread. Its a food prep tool and no one seems to know what it is. I don't either!


I dunno either, but it'd be the bee's knees for when you want to square off the ends of two weenies in one shot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I probably should have put this in the food thread. Its a food prep tool and no one seems to know what it is. I don't either!



I've been a hobbyist cook for a very long time and have never seen one of those.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I probably should have put this in the food thread. Its a food prep tool and no one seems to know what it is. I don't either!


An old chef friend from Brooklyn says it's a 1950s era meat tenderizer.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> An old chef friend from Brooklyn says it's a 1950s era meat tenderizer.


looking for John's and found this...lol


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

This is what comes to mind when_ I_ think of 50's era meat tenderizer...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I probably should have put this in the food thread. Its a food prep tool and no one seems to know what it is. I don't either!


I can't believe you still have that picture.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stuiec said:


> looking for John's and found this...lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142534



Zombie killer?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> I know what it is used for, do you?
> 
> View attachment 142504


On the item itself it says "case spew or spaw bracket" 

Can't read the top.

I dunno.

It looks like it has two different track spreads judging by the roller's different spacing.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> I probably should have put this in the food thread. Its a food prep tool and no one seems to know what it is. I don't either!


Looks like a good double hotdog holder. Put two in there, hold the handle and eat both


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

stuiec said:


> This is what comes to mind when_ I_ think of 50's era meat tenderizer...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142538


I don't know about you but that has the opposite of a tenderizing effect for me. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> I don't know about you but that has the opposite of a tenderizing effect for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


..follow that thought to its natural conclusion...


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

stuiec said:


> fer when yer wires need a zig. Or a zag. Crossover really.


close!


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> Yep. From the days of open wire telephone. Allowed for a mid-span transition.
> 
> Found it laying in the bush about 12 years ago, been hanging on the wall in the shop since.
> 
> What interesting item have others here found?


Crosstalk. Parallel open wires were prone to crosstalk. crossing the lines at regular intervals helped to stop this.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

batwing44 said:


> Crosstalk. Parallel open wires were prone to crosstalk. crossing the lines at regular intervals helped to stop this.


The original twisted pair? 

So if Cat 6 is 6 TPI, was open wire 1 per 150'? Amazing innovation when you think about it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Signal1 said:


> The original twisted pair?
> 
> So if Cat 6 is 6 TPI, was open wire 1 per 150'? Amazing innovation when you think about it.


You think someone figured it out when they were pulling wire and tested the naturally twisted wire to see if it would work?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> You think someone figured it out when they were pulling wire and tested the naturally twisted wire to see if it would work?


Good Point. 

Maybe they did a test before it was straightened out, and mounted on the cross ties and found it had a cleaner signal. A lot of stuff was invented by accident.


----------

